# Front Wheel Drive drag car



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

I thought I would get all you mechanical guys started up today? I'm building a front wheel drive 1/64th scale slot for my 1/64th scale 1/4 mile dragway. It will be a magnet car, I'm going through a lot of work to eliminate these wheelie bars! Was considering all wheel drive, but I figured I would stay with a simpler project for starters. I will post pictures and results upon completion, and input and ideas are appreciated!----Al.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Al,

Two Words; Good Luck

Someone in the 60's tried this with a 1/24 slotcar and is was a disaster. Others have tried 4 wheel drive and they did not run near as well as rear wheel drive.
Drag racers have toyed with 4 wheel drive as well i.e TV Tommy Ivo. The burnouts looked great, but the performance was horrible.

Even though you have torque to the front the car will still try to deslot.
But, hey if no one tried when everyone said it can't be done, nothing would evolve.

So with that I hope you can perfect it.
Thanks, 
Keith


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't care for front wheel drives of any sort, however the idea of a front wheel drive 1/64 drag car has been bouncing around in my head lately also. The best way I've thought of lately is to turn a tyco chassis backwards and add a pin in the back then mount the body backwards. If you run hot magnets and high timed arm you would have to switch the magnets around to make the arm spin the right direction. I think it would be cool to do a pancake car, but that would be a little harder. I'd like to know how it turns out for you. Can't wait to see the pics. If it's done right I don't see why a front wheel drive wouldn't run as fast as a rear wheel drive. :thumbsup:


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Howdy guys.
I need to say that I know nothing about drag racing HOs so I have a couple questions about this subject. Wouldn't a front wheel drive would be completely dependant on static wieght on the front wheels for traction? Secondly-Does a rear wheel drive dragger use wieght transfer and leverage from the wheelie bars to "force" the rear wheels down to the track harder? Sounds like you guys use a lot of technology in those cars and I was just wonderin. Hope you can enlighten an old dirt racer. Later-Circle Track DAC


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Actually, I like the idea of building a front wheel drive slot car.....in fact....I might just try my hand at that soon. I see no reason why it wouldn't work......after all.....the car doesn't have to corner....just go in a straight line. :thumbsup:


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

All my fast cars, (pancake type) Have a big problem once the tires are hooking up. They wheelie out of the track slot. Wheelie bars do the trick, Extremely limited car travel to ensure you don't lose the power either. I'm only trying the front wheel drive, because I'm hoping that the tires will not lose traction, but I'm still playing with pins and magnets.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi Al,

I think that would be brilliant if you could pull it off. I don't see why it would be that hard either. I had a 4 wheel drive lotus 1/24 car when I was young. The problem with that was as soon as one moter turned a different speed than the other, it would put a drag on the other motor and eventually burned out. 
Let me get back on the subject since this post is about front wheel drive. I think TX has a good idea, but why not just have a motor with a longer shaft and run a gear assembly to the front axle? Could you flip a can type motor over--like on an HP-7 and just run wires to the motor contacts? That probably wouldn't make a good chassis choice because of the front chassis design. Maybe a Tyco Pro or even a lifelike. I'm thinking something with a gap in the front for the gear.
Just my thoughts.
Good luck with whatever you try.

Cheers


----------



## Rev'n Kevin (Aug 20, 1999)

It has been done with a T-Jet. In an old issue of Car Model or Model Car Science (can't remember which one) a person made a front wheel drive T-Jet to use under an Aurora Old's Toronado. It was long ago.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I did this with a Tjet with limited success. I always wanted an "anatomically correct" Toronado, so when I heard someone did it in one of the old slot mags, I had to try it. Never got around to modifying the Toro to fit, it was easier to just use a SWB body for starters. It runs OK, but not great... if it had been a screamer, I might have been more enthusiastic about doing the body.

Pics are at the bottom of this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=89390

I think I have more pics if anyone is curious...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

traction in front, guidpin in back!


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

joez870 said:


> traction in front, guidpin in back!


Thats all it seems to be, put the pin in the back, Reverse the magnets, and put the body on backwards. It works, but it still cooks the tires, and screams for traction????


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ok..so why not some super sticky tires and a bit of weight up front?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ought to work good in the snow, right?  rr


----------

